# 2.5ft planted



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I decided to setup another tank, done 11th Dec 2011. It is still a bit cloudy from setup as filtration hasnt been added as yet, canister should be on it today (adding media from another filter to give it a kickstart)

Still a work in progress, so will develop some more yet.









Feel free to give me idea on livestock (not rummy's or neons)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Alasse what can I say. As always a beautiful tank.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Susan!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty!!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx Summer


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you 

Canister now running.....will be adding an internal or a powerhead for a bit more movement.

Tossed in some cherries to kick the tank along.

Added some more plants and a bit mre wood, tank very stirred up, once it settles i'll get a new pic


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that is beautiful, im comming to borrow that tank for awhile from you lol great job on it


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Sooooo i was looking at this tank today and decided to move my breeding pair of angels into it. They are looking great and are very happy to be back in a heavily planted tank rather than their fairly bare breeding tank.

I will look at some large tetras or platys to add into here just for a bit more movement and colour

New pic soon


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic










The angels hiding, just incase i decide to move them again i think lol


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

A no reflection pic


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that is just awesume job on it Alasse


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a beautiful tank. Your fish look happy. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

This tank has now been re-scaped and is housing some cherries and a juvie pep BN. Havent decided what to stock it with as yet


----------

